# Yo from TEXAS



## SugaMomma15 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi I breed mice in texas so I thought I'd join for tips, and maybe give some tips myself.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

:welcome1 
It's a great place to share tips/ideas


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## SugaMomma15 (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi! I am in KS and I am starting a mouse club in the Midwest, you can PM for more detail if you want it.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------

